# Red Snapper- Quota, Bag Limit, Regional Management



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahoy, 
There are some very important red snapper issues being discussed by the Gulf of Mexico Fishery management Council. 

First, Council is working on determining the 2013 quota for red snapper and is also considering reducing the recreational bag limit to 1 fish as a way to increase the number of fishing days. Please watch this video presentation and send us your comments on the issue before the end of January. http://youtu.be/dAlwPT9K-vo

Next week the Council is hosting a series of scoping workshops that deal with the idea of regional management or recreational red snapper. We will be traveling to a number of different cities across the Gulf asking for pubic input.
All meetings will begin at 6pm and finish no later than 9pm. 


January 14, 2013 
Doubletree by Hilton 
4964 Constitution Avenue 
Baton Rouge, LA 70808 

Holiday Inn Express 
2440 Gulf Freeway  
Texas City, TX 77591

January 15, 2013 
Hilton Garden Inn
 6717 S. Padre Island Drive  
Corpus Christi, TX 78412 

Four Points by Sheraton 
940 Beach Boulevard 
Biloxi, MS 39530	

January 16, 2013  
Hilton Garden Inn
 23092 Perdido Beach Blvd.  
Orange Beach, AL 36561

January 17, 2013  
Destin Community Center 
101 Stahlman Avenue  
Destin, FL 32541

January 22, 2013 
Hilton St. Petersburg Carillon Park 
950 Lake Carillon Drive  
St. Petersburg, FL 33716

If you won’t be able to join us at the workshops you can still submit your comments. Follow this link to our ‘Scoping Documents & Proposed Amendments’ page and scrolling down to the section titled “Reef Fish Amendment 39 – Regional Management of Recreational Red Snapper.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/fishery_management_plans/scoping-thru-implementation.php

(A short video explaining the possibility of red snapper regional management will be posted on the above link before the end of this week.) 

Also, please don’t hesitate to contact me directly if you have any questions about this stuff: [email protected]

If you want to get more direct info on what the Council is doing ‘like’ at www.facebook.com/GulfCouncil

Your Chum, 
Emily


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I submitted my comments, who actually reads them?


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

The comments themselves are given to the Council members to read directly also, at each Council meeting myself or our public information officer summarize the comments and present them to the Council directly.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Ok thank you!


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Emily, has the Council ever published any data on the financial impacts of the rec v commercial sectors?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Thanks for keeping us posted as you stated you would on that Free Oyster Wednesday at Gilligan's Tiki Hut.*

*I see you are passing through in the near future. However, the Oyster Nights are suspended for the winter.*


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope the hell I do keep 1 per 2 people on my boat and three people can only have 1 fish...WTF!!!! is wrong with these people???


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

In reading the plan even closer, they cite research from 2007 as some of their "assessment". The Gulf Council is a friggin joke. Bottom of page 13....."regional permit for the harvest of recreational Red Snapper".


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

You should be embarassed to even post a limit of one snapper to extend the season since based on Crabby math that should extend the season another 11 days for one freakin fish that will cause 100 times that many to die because of all the ones released trying to get the biggest one you can but then again you do work for Crabweed or his empire and you do need a job in these hard times. Heres a novel idea, suggest to the school yard bully to make the size limit 30 inches too so the weight factor he uses instead of numbers will not be affected. we can only hope the Gulf States will unify and will follow LA and extend their season and states will start managing the snapper situation themselves as Crabtree has an agenda of his own and it doesnt include rec or charter fishemen in the long or short term,they NOT the Snapper are the endangered ones here and he can hide behind the Ferg/Mag act all he wants then. If Alabama can pull 2 million (pounds) off their coast and maintain their size ,even increase it and daily limits, and Louisiana can pull 200,000 pounds, something is wrong to keep saying to many are being caught.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Dang. But x2 on what he said ^ 

I will say that extending the season a little and keeping the ridiculous current limit will not hurt a thing. 

I would like to also see that a boat could keep one snapper per day/per boat throughout the year to deal with that one stray that always seems to pop up from the deep, but thats a pipe dream. Although bluefin tuna's are managed that way.


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

I like the option in the video of one fish for two fisherman. That is a great idea. Sit and watch your buddy catch your limit, kind of like watching porn.

If you fish by yourself do you cut your fish in half and release the other half?

The video also said some fisherman did not catch their limit of snapper last year. If I went snapper fishing and did not catch a limit I sure as hell wouldn't tell anyone. If I was on your boat and didn't catch two snapper and you asked me again to go fishing again I would have to work. If it was my boat i would give it away and never fish again. 

A blind hog could catch two Red Snapper!!!!

I say keep keep the idiots at the Gulf Council in charge and keep the strict Limits on the commercial and charter fisherman. 
That means more and bigger snapper for ME to catch and release.:thumbsup:


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

This is the absolutely most ridiculous video I have watched in quite some time.

It makes me absolutely SICK to see our God given resources managed by the government in this way. Commercial guys continue to take more and more and the recreational person (that's trying to put food on the table) has to suffer.

1 fish per 2 people. Absolutely absurd!

EVERYBODY better wake up and attend as many of these meetings as you can!


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

That was the dumbest most assinine video ever, what kind of wack job would actually think any of those options are valid? If they are so dang endangered then remove all comercial harvest and let the rec guys continue to keep 2 per person and abolish the stupid 40 day season which takes place during the spawning of snapper anyway and make it a year round season. 

what a crock, if we as rec anglers don't do something soon we will only be able to tell our children about how we used to catch the Red Snapper.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I hope the kayakers are taking note of this too! If they use the one snapper per two angler on board then that will pretty much end kayakers being able to keep snapper.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Read the actual text it will piss you off even more


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GandyGirl what does the council have to say about this video??

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=eLK3ql1-q0I


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

seems Gandy girl has gotten sort of quiet:whistling:. I honestly think they put that video out there to see how Po'ed it would make us.Thats the only justification i can see for it.Surely even the School yard bully couldnt think that we would have anything but dismay over it.Maybe he was hoping we would choke on our popcorn as we were watching it!Maybe we could take it and send it to someone who would use it to declare him insane and incompetant!!!!! Oh i for got thats already been established darn!


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

gandygirl got quite because it's 9:00 at night and she is still sitting in front of her computer working (on other things). 
Sniperpeeps- I'm not sure what the Council has to say about that video. The Council is 17 different folks from different parts of the Gulf with different fishing backgrounds. I'm sure some of them agree with the message (Bob Shipp is a long time member of the Council), but I have not heard any sort of cohesive response to it. 
And just a reminder, if you have opinions on the options in the video please post them on our official comment form so that the Council can read them.

http://www.gulfcouncil.org/council_...m and Rec Quotas and Modify Rec Bag Limit.php


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks Gandy, not trying to shoot the messenger here it just easy to get mad about that topic.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Does input from the public change anything? They are agreeable in public then do whatever the f**k they want when they're deciding annual limits and requirements.


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

bombtosser said:


> Does input from the public change anything? They are agreeable in public then do whatever the f**k they want when they're deciding annual limits and requirements.


Public input plays an absolutely crucial role in the decisions made by Council when the suggestions are within the Councils power. 
For example: federal law prohibits Council from allowing a species to be overfished, Council is also mandated to use the best available science, so.... in the case of red snapper the best available science tells us we can harvest a total of 8,460,000 pounds of snapper this year. The best available science also tells us how many days the season will be open before that amount is harvested based on the regulations we make. 
We can't legally set a season that allows for over-harvest even if all of the public comment we get urges us to do so.. but Council can and does ask the public what regulations they like best within the limitations of the federal law that does not allow overfishing. 
If the public disagrees with the science or the federal laws then congress is where those issues need to be tackled, because we are controlled by congressional mandates.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

GandyGirl said:


> Public input plays an absolutely crucial role in the decisions made by Council when the suggestions are within the Councils power.
> For example: federal law prohibits Council from allowing a species to be overfished, Council is also mandated to use the best available science, so.... in the case of red snapper the best available science tells us we can harvest a total of 8,460,000 pounds of snapper this year. The best available science also tells us how many days the season will be open before that amount is harvested based on the regulations we make.
> We can't legally set a season that allows for over-harvest even if all of the public comment we get urges us to do so.. but Council can and does ask the public what regulations they like best within the limitations of the federal law that does not allow overfishing.
> If the public disagrees with the science or the federal laws then congress is where those issues need to be tackled, because we are controlled by congressional mandates.


How does the "best available science" not account for fish on artificial reefs?


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

One reason major reason that artificial structure is samples less is this: if we can assume that red snapper live on both artificial and natural hard bottom then we can compare the area covered by both to figure out why sampling of artificial structures is relatively low. There is a total of approximately 5,127 acres of artificial structure in the Gulf while hard bottom habitat in the Gulf covers an estimated 19,5909,079 acres which is 3,823 times more area that the artificial structures. It makes a bit more sense why there are less samples taken of artificial structure: in order to sample each habitat fairly you would take one sample on artificial structure to every 3,823 samples you take of hard bottom. With that said, we do realize that red snapper love artificial structure and more studies have been included in the assessment that is currently underway.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

GandyGirl said:


> One reason major reason that artificial structure is samples less is this: if we can assume that red snapper live on both artificial and natural hard bottom then we can compare the area covered by both to figure out why sampling of artificial structures is relatively low. There is a total of approximately 5,127 acres of artificial structure in the Gulf while hard bottom habitat in the Gulf covers an estimated 19,5909,079 acres which is 3,823 times more area that the artificial structures. It makes a bit more sense why there are less samples taken of artificial structure: in order to sample each habitat fairly you would take one sample on artificial structure to every 3,823 samples you take of hard bottom. With that said, we do realize that red snapper love artificial structure and more studies have been included in the assessment that is currently underway.


That is the weakest reason I have ever heard of. Obviously a half ass buried rock pile is going to hold less snapper than a pyramid, oil rig, 700ft aircraft carrier etc... However when those half ass buried rock piles are scattered over 19 million acres then its easy for you to make the numbers look right to people who don't take the time to think about it....

Once again the gulf council are crooks who I hope to see go to prison one day...


----------



## GandyGirl (Aug 10, 2010)

I think there is a misunderstanding..the Gulf Council members are fishermen, fish dealers, and state representatives. They don't conduct the science but are mandated by federal law to use the science. 
Read this article about the Chairman of the Council to get a better idea.. 
http://gulfcouncil.blogspot.com/2012/12/meet-council-chairman-doug-boyd.html


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

GandyGirl said:


> I think there is a misunderstanding..the Gulf Council members are fishermen, fish dealers, and state representatives. They don't conduct the science but are mandated by federal law to use the science.
> Read this article about the Chairman of the Council to get a better idea..
> http://gulfcouncil.blogspot.com/2012/12/meet-council-chairman-doug-boyd.html


No misunderstanding here Gandy Girl... The council is full of corruption.... Follow the money trail....


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Also, If you are not going to count the snapper on the artificial reefs, then it should be ok for me to go there and catch as many as I want right? You are not counting them, so they wouldn't be noticed as gone right?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

GandyGirl said:


> One reason major reason that artificial structure is samples less is this: if we can assume that red snapper live on both artificial and natural hard bottom then we can compare the area covered by both to figure out why sampling of artificial structures is relatively low. There is a total of approximately 5,127 acres of artificial structure in the Gulf while hard bottom habitat in the Gulf covers an estimated 19,5909,079 acres which is 3,823 times more area that the artificial structures. It makes a bit more sense why there are less samples taken of artificial structure: in order to sample each habitat fairly you would take one sample on artificial structure to every 3,823 samples you take of hard bottom. With that said, we do realize that red snapper love artificial structure and more studies have been included in the assessment that is currently underway.


So....using their reasoning, there should be just as many people living in the countryside as there is in cities? People, just like snapper, tend to flock towards structure. You can find people living in the middle of Montana, but I bet you find more in New York around structure. The GOM is a desert for the most part, with the occasional outcropping. How many animals do you find in the middle of a desert? Not many. They are all huddled around the occasional outcropping. Rocks, cacti, mudholes, etc. Almost every creature in the world craves structure of some sort, but this so called "scientific" study seeks to find fish in the least likely of places.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Gandygirl I saw you reading my post and now you are gone....Don't leave now, lets hear it....Are you referring to legal on how to answer our questions??


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

GandyGirl said:


> Public input plays an absolutely crucial role in the decisions made by Council when the suggestions are within the Councils power.
> For example: federal law prohibits Council from allowing a species to be overfished, Council is also mandated to use the best available science, so.... in the case of red snapper the best available science tells us we can harvest a total of 8,460,000 pounds of snapper this year. The best available science also tells us how many days the season will be open before that amount is harvested based on the regulations we make.
> We can't legally set a season that allows for over-harvest even if all of the public comment we get urges us to do so.. but Council can and does ask the public what regulations they like best within the limitations of the federal law that does not allow overfishing.
> If the public disagrees with the science or the federal laws then congress is where those issues need to be tackled, because we are controlled by congressional mandates.


The Best available science the council uses is collected and compiled by people with motives other than whats best for fish and fisherman. That is where the Enviro groups that have infiltrated government come in to play. They have millions of dollars and want more. Money and greed is the reason for most every decision and money is why we use this science that everyone knows is totally junk and BS.

Every year the "science" tells us we have over fished last years quota even with shorter seasons and tighter limits and less fisherman. One year we do not have enough big females and the next the fish are getting bigger or close fishing in the gulf the first day of snapper season @ 5:00pm blaming the BP spill with with no oil around. 

My dad would of said "It's about the money stupid".

The more fish you have the more you can sell.

CATCH SHARES coming soon no matter what congress says and brought to you by NOAA, Wal-mart, and the Ocean Conservatory.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Took me 3 times to get most of my comments in and I may not be finished. I will be in BR Monday night along with a well known charter head boat captain that has had his life destroyed by the red snapper regulations.

Hope to see Ya there Emily!

Capt Hoop
Our Freedom Charters


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

If you thought people were grading snapper before just wait till I can keep one fish, flipper will be one fat bastard after I feed him 50 snapper to find my 30"er .


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Gandy, I do appreciate you actively posting and bearing the brunt of other people's decisions. I will ask fellow members to at least appreciate her proactive dissemination of information and temper your comments accordingly. (Feel free to express your feelings about council members and direct your comments accordingly....)

I still would like to know if the council has ever conducted a socio-economic study, as discussed by the MS committeewoman this last session, in particular the revenue generated by the commercial sector v recreational.




.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I can see the people doing the study now....."wonder why we aren't catching any red snapper.... After all we are fishing sandy bottom in 40 ft of water off of Clearwater beach" ..... Morons


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

One thing I just can't understand. Maybe you could answer this Emily? What does "pounds harvested" have to do with determining how many we are allowed to keep. All I hear about the quota is how many pounds are harvested. Anybody who fishes for snapper can see that the fish these days are HUGE. Ten years ago, if you caught two red snapper, you might have "harvested" ten pounds of fish. Now two snapper could easily be 20-30 pounds of fish. With the average fish being so much larger these days, how can none of these "scientists" throw the extra pounds per fish into the equation? The ONLY reason we recreational fishermen catch the "quota" so quickly, is because a two fish limit weighs more and more every year. Don't you people get it? The regs have WORKED! The red snapper are flourishing! It's the best fishing anyone has ever seen around here!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> One thing I just can't understand. Maybe you could answer this Emily? What does "pounds harvested" have to do with determining how many we are allowed to keep. All I hear about the quota is how many pounds are harvested. Anybody who fishes for snapper can see that the fish these days are HUGE. Ten years ago, if you caught two red snapper, you might have "harvested" ten pounds of fish. Now two snapper could easily be 20-30 pounds of fish. With the average fish being so much larger these days, how can none of these "scientists" throw the extra pounds per fish into the equation? The ONLY reason we recreational fishermen catch the "quota" so quickly, is because a two fish limit weighs more and more every year. Don't you people get it? The regs have WORKED! The red snapper are flourishing! It's the best fishing anyone has ever seen around here!


X2 thousand percent!

The commercial part of this equasion is as thier quota grows so do the amount of fish they catch. A market red snapper is a small one so the fillet looks just right in the fish markets display case. The commercial fisherman can not be bothered with the big red snapper so they use small hooks and light leader to break off the big snapper, amberjack, Grouper etc. Some of you may have gotten Amberjack with several small hooks in the mouth and laughed at the fools for fishing in that area with such light tackle. Not the case. commercial red snapper fishermen doing thier job the right way.

Before any of you jump the commercial guys remember they have just as much right to do this all within the law. 

I am a charter captain and I am dead set against catch shares. Where ever they have done this it has failed and only made a few richer. Being a charter captain we are getting the worst of this because we are also in the recreational sector and can no longer exist under these regulations. Catch shares would only put another devide in the fishing industry.

As stated previously I will be in BR on Monday.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Like they have the slightest effing clue how many pounds the recreational side harvest anyways......


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

Gandygirl..i applaude your work for the gulf councils pr campaign but the fact is the science is b.s. and their regulations are b.s. they use their guidelines written from the magnuson stevens act as cover for their ever increasing fishing regulations. Fisherman are waking up, i hope its not to late.


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you heard of Agenda 21? It`s all moving towards that direction.


----------



## sandman770 (Nov 23, 2010)

*These People Can't Be Reasoned With*

I left my comments on the fisheries website and they go something like this:

Forget talking to these people, they are unelected bureaucrats with no accountability to us, the owners of the resource. They squander 51% of it for pennies on the dollar in economic impact on the local economies and distort the ecosystem using flawed metrics, all the while regarding us as subjects to be dictated.
Our only real recourse is lobbying our State politicians to take action. Call, write, email. Repeat.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Peeps*

You are correct in that assessment we are all treated like common street thug criminals by the FWC presumed guilty ummmm sir I need to look in your fish box..... Wonder where they get that attitude from..... just like the army the attitudes and assumption start at the top and filter down. When the federal funding for FWC goes away the regulations will improve and they will get back to being stewards of the environment not just another branch of local law enforcement


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

I couldn't even finish the video, it was disgusting. I think that the commercial quota of 51% should be lowered to 40% and give the remaining 60% to recreational fishing.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

GandyGirl said:


> Public input plays an absolutely crucial role in the decisions made by Council when the suggestions are within the Councils power.
> For example: federal law prohibits Council from allowing a species to be overfished, Council is also mandated to use the best available science, so.... in the case of red snapper the best available science tells us we can harvest a total of 8,460,000 pounds of snapper this year. The best available science also tells us how many days the season will be open before that amount is harvested based on the regulations we make.
> We can't legally set a season that allows for over-harvest even if all of the public comment we get urges us to do so.. but Council can and does ask the public what regulations they like best within the limitations of the federal law that does not allow overfishing.
> If the public disagrees with the science or the federal laws then congress is where those issues need to be tackled, because we are controlled by congressional mandates.


What a crock of shit !!! The council listens to no fishermen other than commercial guys and your scientific data is a joke. If you can't tell the truth don't open your damn mouth.


----------



## CharlieT (Feb 13, 2012)

*Class Action Lawsuit*

Here's what I wrote as a comment:

"I have had the opportunity to review the methodologies used to generate estimates/values and must say they could use some improvement. I intend to present your data to a federal court in Montgomery Alabama in an effort to curtail your interference with interstate commerce and rescind your authority."

I'm not kidding...if you feel like you have been hampered in your ability to engage in commerce...like I have...the time has come to band together and enter into a "class" action suit at the federal level to remove the authority of this organization. 

Not only do I feel that the regulatory oversight must be diminished, compensation must be paid to those harmed by this ill conceived social experiment. 

It sickens me to read all the letters from hard working folks literally begging some federal asshole to let them keep their way of livelihood.

I will tolerate this no longer.

So who wants to join in the fun? We are going to need a great team of lawyers...any suggestions? They would stand to make millions.

Sincerely,

Chuck Turner


----------



## Snapperking (May 30, 2009)

Quoting you Gandy girl,"*Public input* plays an *absolutely crucial role* in the decisions made by Council when the suggestions are* within the Councils power. 
*For example: federal law prohibits Council from allowing a species to be overfished, Council is also mandated to use the best available science", so if this is true then *WHO* or *HOW* is the *BEST* avaliable science decided on??? How is the best avaliable, determined to be the best and not self interest avaliable science?
If this is true about public input playing such a *CRUCIAL* role in decisions then why has there NEVER been a decision made that the PUBLIC majority input agreed with?I supose NONE of them have ever been WITHIN the Councils POWER. Every time we have met the decision has been already cut in stone and never has any public out cry been listened to to reverse the School yard bully's cut in stone decisions?If anything the ONLY thing the Public input has aided in the council decisions is to do opposite what the majority is for or against. The decisions of the few out weigh the desires of the majority.$$$special interest maybe?? Amazing how the "Council" stays with the poundage quota as the determing factor for total catch allowed.I guess instead of there being more and larger fish ,there are more and more charters and rec fishermen going after them HAR HAR.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Wasted Breath*

These people already have their minds made up before these meetings ever start. Their mathmatical formulas and scientific data are provided by persons who fund their personal and political agendas. With the right money in the right places data starts to magically change. If the catch limit is changing to 1 snapper per two persons it isn't even worth starting up your boat motor. I am greatly upset that my taxpayer monies are being spent on ludicrous videos as the garbage that was posted here. To think these people are educated is simply a joke. The VA's math is better than this crap. I say the people should get a rally together and let our politicians know how we really feel about this travesty. Heck we can't even go fishing without someone in the government screwing us over.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Guess we could create a White House petition for an independant study to be conducted into the management of the Gulf Fisheries. It would take 25,000 signatures to get a response from the White House. Hey, if a Death Star could rally over 25,000 signatures why not this? Anyone game?
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/create


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

sounds like this year will be a filet and release season.
WE THE PEOPLE, FOR THE PEOPLE, BY THE PEOPLE.
They need to get their heads out of their @#$ and remember that the government was created to protect our rights, and remember we the people own the fish not the federal government.
THIS IS NOTHING BUT TYRANNY
How much longer will we put up with this ?
These kind of regulations will do nothing but make criminals out of GOOD LAW ABIDING people
If snapper are so endangered then WHY ARE THEY NOT A GAME FISH WITH 0 COMMERCIAL HARVEST ?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

ronjon40 said:


> Guess we could create a White House petition for an independant study to be conducted into the management of the Gulf Fisheries. It would take 25,000 signatures to get a response from the White House. Hey, if a Death Star could rally over 25,000 signatures why not this? Anyone game?
> https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/create


Here ya go ronjon, it`s already started. I`ve signed and it`s really easy to do. We need more signatures. Spread the word and sign. :thumbsup:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/sportfi...bechenco-out-lets-have-say-about-who-gos.html


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

swhiting said:


> Gandy, I do appreciate you actively posting and bearing the brunt of other people's decisions. I will ask fellow members to at least appreciate her proactive dissemination of information and temper your comments accordingly. (Feel free to express your feelings about council members and direct your comments accordingly....)
> :thumbup:
> _*I still would like to know if the council has ever conducted a socio-economic study, as discussed by the MS committeewoman this last session, in particular the revenue generated by the commercial sector v recreational.*_
> 
> ...


The recreational economic impact will dwarf the commercial by billions of dollars.
But the council does not care, because there are no kickbacks from the rec side


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

According to this site regional management the way it is being proposed may not be a good deal at all: 

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=464768&page=5

Seems that one region could catch more than their allocation and cause a shutdown of the other regions. Not sure I understand it all...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Snapper*

This has got to be the most overegulated fishery on the planet. Someone please explain To me why a non pelagic species will be closed to harvest in Fl. when tx reachs there TAC. How exactly will they know the TAC is reached? I am not trying to be a pain in the rears and I know the Feds are reading this so please chime in and at least attempt to explain


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

billin said:


> This has got to be the most overegulated fishery on the planet. Someone please explain To me why a non pelagic species will be closed to harvest in Fl. when tx reachs there TAC. How exactly will they know the TAC is reached? I am not trying to be a pain in the rears and I know the Feds are reading this so please chime in and at least attempt to explain


Billin 
I could be wrong but what I think the way it is formed up is that if for example it was determined that AL fisherman caught more that the allocation for the State of AL before the other States caught their allocation and the additive allocation for the entire Gulf was reached. The other States would have to stop fishing...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They have no idea how much snapper is caught recreationally.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Billin

You are not alone. I just posted something on THT about a meeting we went to in BR last night. It is all a mess.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

capthoop said:


> Billin
> 
> You are not alone. I just posted something on THT about a meeting we went to in BR last night. It is all a mess.


Would you mind posting a link?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Snapper*

Or they really that ignorant? The new regulations caused several boating accidents in the east pass last year. Wonder how many found themselves injured or tossed out in the drink due too boating in rougher than normal conditions out of all the ports on the GOM? The new regs. will cause boating accidents and injuries. Rodeo type fishery management went out of style in the early 90 s because of this. (remember when the deadliest catch first came on tv thats what they were doing back then)It really piss me off the FWC is aware of this and will do nothing about it. Everyone please go to the meetings in Orange beach and Destin or at least one of them.


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know how to do it. Maybe someone on here can do it. It is in the gulf coast section.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok...I'll ask again. Why the hell are fish quotas determined by pounds, as opposed to numbers? I just can't wrap my brain around it!


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Yakavelli said:


> Ok...I'll ask again. Why the hell are fish quotas determined by pounds, as opposed to numbers? I just can't wrap my brain around it!


It doesn't matter what it is based on they don't know how much or many are being caught. I am sure they use some sort of computer model to "predict" the TAC and its nothing more than a guess on their part how much recreational anglers are catching. If they are serious about getting an accurate measurement on the actual amount of snapper caught there has to be better data collection.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Snapper*

Fish are commercially measured in poundage therefore the recreational side is done the same. People are getting rich of their poundage alotment on the comercial side already not to mention a certain non goverment agency set up to regulate the process gets 3% right of the top to regulate the process.Not a bad retirment plan for the old salts who own the shares can't wait to buy my snapper tags to support some old drunk as well


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

*White House raises petition signature requirement to 100,000*








By Rachel Rose Hartman, Yahoo! News
Political Reporter


Posts
Email
RSS
 
By Rachel Rose Hartman, Yahoo! News | The Ticket – 1 hr 1 min ago


Email0
Share0
Share0
Print
 

In what seems to be an effort to curb time spent on outrageous petitions, the White House late Tuesday quadrupled the signature threshold for "We the People" petitions to 100,000.
Thank goodness we got an answer on the Death Star before the new rule took place.
Previously, 25,000 signatures was required to garner an official response from the White House on a petition posted at the "We the People" wesbite.
Macon Phillips, White House director of digital strategy, wrote in a blog post that the decision was a direct response to the booming popularity of the "We the People" site:
When we first raised the threshold — from 5,000 to 25,000 — we called it "a good problem to have." Turns out that "good problem" is only getting better, so we're making another adjustment to ensure we’re able to continue to give the most popular ideas the time they deserve.​The 25,000 signature limit meant the White House was directed to give official responses to bizarre petitions such as one to build the Death Star. (White House response: "No.")
The new limit applies only to newly created petitions.
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/ticket/...-requirement-100-000-140741862--politics.html


How bout them apples !!!!!
I signed the petition on this thread yesterday


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

I see where they're having a meeting tonight in Orange Beach, AL IRT the upcoming Red Snapper Season. Was wondering if any of you that got a chance to attend the meeting could post a brief synopsis of how the meeting went? I bet it was pretty fueled as with the other upcoming meetings.


----------



## ronjon40 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mark, I see where they deleted most if not all of the petitions on the We The People website. I also noticed that petition listed in our earlier conversation string is missing as well due to not enough signatures in the required timeline. Is there a way that we can get a petition written up in support of investigating the current methods used in determining the Red Snapper population in the Gulf of Mexico? I think we would get more responses with something like that vice proposing someone else take over the NOAA position. Even if we got this guy put in place there is no 100% guarantee that anything would even change looking at the politics currently in play.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Attack the data collection process, numbers and weights.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

wow I guess you have only 2 days to get 100,000 signatures
I would love to see Dr Bob Shipp appointed to crabtree's position


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

someone needs to start a new petition


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

It`s been mentioned on a bunch of other sites, it`s going to take a collective gathering of all fisherman to file a class action lawsuit against the NWFS. Then maybe we can get a hold of the BS thier shoving down our throats. If not, it`s starting to look like we`re heading towards total gooberment control of all our rights as Americans. One step at a time. Our gooberment is not in favor of We The People anymore. There in favor of 100% gooberment control. gaurantee it`s coming unless we all band together and fight these FK`N A-HOLES.


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

catfever24 said:


> It`s been mentioned on a bunch of other sites, it`s going to take a collective gathering of all fisherman to file a class action lawsuit against the NWFS. Then maybe we can get a hold of the BS thier shoving down our throats. If not, it`s starting to look like we`re heading towards total gooberment control of all our rights as Americans. One step at a time. Our gooberment is not in favor of We The People anymore. There in favor of 100% gooberment control. gaurantee it`s coming unless we all band together and fight these FK`N A-HOLES.


 :thumbup: I got your back catfever


----------



## Mark Collins (Dec 27, 2012)

It is really boiling down to states rights and individual rights
Kinda sounds like how the civil war started, don't it ?


----------

